# hello from stretford



## steph1060 (Dec 29, 2012)

hey guys, just wanting to say hello 

i am from the Stretford/Manchester area and one of my friends have pet mice, i fell in love with them and currently looking for some of my own 

iv had many animals growing up including rats  but these things i just love.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard. If you have any questions getting started I'm sure someone here can help you


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## steph1060 (Dec 29, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

